# Piotr Zielinski



## Heaven (11 Febbraio 2017)

Centrocampista polacco classe 94. In Italia ha giocato per Udinese, Empoli e adesso Napoli.

Quanto rosico per non averlo preso, dopo che è stato accostato a noi tutta l'estate. (cosa che avviene sistematicamente)
Giocatore veramente fantastico, pensavo fosse forte ma sta andando oltre le aspettative. Credo che questo sia destinato a diventare uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo, ha le qualità e la testa adatta. Dopo le prime panchine da nuovo arrivato non è più uscito dal campo. Dopo Hamsik il miglior centrocampista de Napoli. Il mio preferito in Italia insieme a Nainggolan (altro profilo simile, acquistato a poco da una piccola)

Spero che Mirabelli riesca a scovare giocatori come questi in futuro.


extra: Giuntioli uno dei migliori DS in Italia. Ha speso 50mln per Milik, Zielinski, Diawara e già adesso valgono il triplo.


----------



## Baresinho (11 Febbraio 2017)

Il napoli ha rinforzato il centrocampo, questo è veramente forte... 
Tra l altro portato via a prezzo di saldo, certe occasioni capitano una volta ogni 10 anni e avevamo la possibilità di sfruttarlo. 
Adesso vale già 30 meloni


----------



## Alfabri (11 Febbraio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Il napoli ha rinforzato il centrocampo, questo è veramente forte...
> Tra l altro portato via a prezzo di saldo, certe occasioni capitano una volta ogni 10 anni e avevamo la possibilità di sfruttarlo.
> Adesso vale già 30 meloni



Eh ma Galliani ha appena fatto la sua migliore sessione di mercato, se prendeva pure questo esplodeva la sede dei Guinness World Record


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Il mio più grande rimpianto della scorsa sessione.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Già c'era il topic, raga', anzi mi pare che ce ne fossero due.
Comunque lo adoro, troppo forte.


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2017)

In estate lo volevamo un pò tutti, peccato non aver avuto la liquidità per prenderlo, lui ci ha aspettato per oltre un mese.

Centrocampista con le caratteristiche che a noi servono più che mai, ottima tecnica individuale ma sopratutto grande cambio di ritmo e passo, sa spaccare il campo in due.

In futuro ci serve un giocatore con queste caratteristiche qua in mezzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Avesse una clausola, spenderei anche 50 mln per lui. Futuro prossimo da TOP.


----------



## Marco23 (12 Febbraio 2017)

L'avevo aperto io il topic sul fenomeno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> In estate lo volevamo un pò tutti, *peccato non aver avuto la liquidità per prenderlo*, lui ci ha aspettato per oltre un mese.
> 
> Centrocampista con le caratteristiche che a noi servono più che mai, ottima tecnica individuale ma sopratutto grande cambio di ritmo e passo, sa spaccare il campo in due.
> 
> In futuro ci serve un giocatore con queste caratteristiche qua in mezzo.



Abbiamo preso Sosa per qualcosa in meno, non pochissimo ma neanche tantissimo, sicuramente si poteva fare quel qualcosa per portare a casa un giocatore utile e che ora è imprigionato in una realtà perdente


----------

